# Neue Activity lässt sich nicht starten



## SteveT (26. Jun 2015)

Hallo,

ich stehe am Rande der Verzweiflung. Nachdem ich ein paar Apps erfolgreich gestartet und ausgeführt habe, schaffe ich es nun nicht einmal mehr meine Fehler zu finden. ;(Ich versuche nur eine neue Aktivität zu öffnen und habe meine App nun auf das absolute Minimun runtergeschraubt.

Meine MainActivity:

```
package com.Steve.tak;

import android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;


public class MainActivity extends ActionBarActivity implements View.OnClickListener{


    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
        
        Button norden = (Button)findViewById(R.id.btn);
        TextView tv = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.tv);
        tv.setText("hallo 1");
    }


    @Override
    public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
        // Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
        getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
        return true;
    }


    @Override
    public boolean onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item) {
        // Handle action bar item clicks here. The action bar will
        // automatically handle clicks on the Home/Up button, so long
        // as you specify a parent activity in AndroidManifest.xml.
        int id = item.getItemId();
        if (id == R.id.action_settings) {
            return true;
        }
        return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item);
    }


    @Override
    public void onClick(View v) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        switch(v.getId()) {
        case R.id.btn:
            Intent i = new Intent("com.Steve.tak.Norden");
            startActivity(i);
            break;
        }
    }
}
```

Meine zu öffnende Aktivität:

```
package com.Steve.tak;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;


public class Norden extends Activity{
    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.haupt);
        TextView tv = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.tv);
        tv.setText("sdf");
    }


}
```

Und das Manifest:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.Steve.tak"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >


    <uses-sdk
        android:minSdkVersion="8"
        android:targetSdkVersion="19" />


    <application
        android:allowBackup="true"
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme" >
        <activity
            android:name=".MainActivity"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />


                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
                <activity
            android:name=".Norden"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.NORDEN" />


                <category android:name="android.intent.category.DEFAULT" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
    </application>


</manifest>
```

Der LogCat und die Konsole geben keine Fehlermeldung aus. Auch im Code werden kene Fehler angezeigt. Ich habe das Programm auch gecleant.
Danke für die Hilfe!!

Edit: Die App stürzt nicht ab es wird einfach nicht auf den Button reagiert.


----------



## buggy84 (26. Jun 2015)

ich setze den onClickListener immer so:


```
button = (Button) findViewById(R.id.button1);
                button.setOnClickListener(new OnClickListener() {
                        @Override
                        public void onClick(View arg0) {
                          // Do something
                        }
                });
```

Deine Art und Weise ist mir nicht ganz klar...


----------



## SteveT (26. Jun 2015)

Wenn ich das so abänder steht da: "Unfortunatly, app has stopped", wenn ich auf den Knopf drücke. Meine Schreibweise ist praktischer, wenn man mehrere Knöpfe benutzt, was ursprünglich aauch gedacht war. Aber auch mit meiner Schreibweise hab ich schon viele Apps erfolgreich ausgeführt.

Logcat bleibt weiter leer.


----------



## buggy84 (26. Jun 2015)

Ins blaue geraten:

```
norden.setOnClickListener(this);
```
Dass dein LogCat leer bleibt wundert mich...
Meiner Auffassung nach musst Du den  OnClickListener auf deinen Button setzen.

Und eine neue Activity starte ich normalerweise so:


```
Intent intent = new Intent(this, MyActivity.class);
startActivity(intent);
```


----------



## SteveT (26. Jun 2015)

So hab ich das auch schon ausprobiert, das klappt auch nicht auf den Button wird nicht reagiert.

Edit:
Wenn ich deine Methode für den Button benutze bekomm ich folgendes in den LogCat:
android.content.ActivityNotFoundException: No Activity found to handle Intent { act=com.Steve.tak.Norden }


----------



## buggy84 (26. Jun 2015)

Welche Methode meinst Du jetzt genau? Wäre gut wenn Du deinen aktualisierten Code posten könntest, dann kommen wir auf den gleichen Stand!

Zeile 30 bis 35 in deinem Manifest würde ich probeweise auskommentieren.


----------



## SteveT (26. Jun 2015)

Auch ausgeklammert stürzt die App ab.

Manifest:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.Steve.tak"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >


    <uses-sdk
        android:minSdkVersion="8"
        android:targetSdkVersion="19" />


    <application
        android:allowBackup="true"
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme" >
        <activity
            android:name=".MainActivity"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />


                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
                <activity
            android:name=".Norden"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.NORDEN" />


                <category android:name="android.intent.category.DEFAULT" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
    </application>


</manifest>
```

MainActivity:

```
package com.Steve.tak;

import android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;


public class MainActivity extends ActionBarActivity{


	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
		
		Button norden = (Button)findViewById(R.id.btn);
		TextView tv = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.tv);
		tv.setText("hallo 1");
		norden.setOnClickListener(new OnClickListener() {
			
			@Override
			public void onClick(View v) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				Intent i = new Intent("com.Steve.tak.Norden");
				startActivity(i);
			}
		});
	}


	@Override
	public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
		// Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
		getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
		return true;
	}


	@Override
	public boolean onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item) {
		// Handle action bar item clicks here. The action bar will
		// automatically handle clicks on the Home/Up button, so long
		// as you specify a parent activity in AndroidManifest.xml.
		int id = item.getItemId();
		if (id == R.id.action_settings) {
			return true;
		}
		return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item);
	}


}
```

Zu öffnende Activität:

```
package com.Steve.tak;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;


public class Norden extends Activity{
	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.haupt);
		TextView tv = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.tv);
		tv.setText("sdf");
	}


}
```


----------



## buggy84 (27. Jun 2015)

Schau Sir meinen Intent nochmal anund ändere Deinen ab. Lass die beschriebenen Zeilen in deinem Manifest vorerst weg. Die brauchst Du nicht, das muss auch so klappen. Wenn Du deinen vollständigen StackTrace nochmal postest wäre das Sahne!


----------



## SteveT (27. Jun 2015)

Manifest:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.Steve.tak"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >


    <uses-sdk
        android:minSdkVersion="8"
        android:targetSdkVersion="19" />


    <application
        android:allowBackup="true"
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme" >
        <activity
            android:name=".MainActivity"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />


                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
                <activity
            android:name=".Norden"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
        </activity>
    </application>


</manifest>
```

MainActivity

```
package com.Steve.tak;


import android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;


public class MainActivity extends ActionBarActivity implements View.OnClickListener{


    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
        
        Button norden = (Button)findViewById(R.id.btn);
        TextView tv = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.tv);
        tv.setText("hallo 1");
    }


    @Override
    public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
        // Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
        getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
        return true;
    }


    @Override
    public boolean onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item) {
        // Handle action bar item clicks here. The action bar will
        // automatically handle clicks on the Home/Up button, so long
        // as you specify a parent activity in AndroidManifest.xml.
        int id = item.getItemId();
        if (id == R.id.action_settings) {
            return true;
        }
        return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item);
    }


    @Override
    public void onClick(View v) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        if(v.getId() == R.id.btn){
            Intent i = new Intent(this, Norden.class);
            startActivity(i);
        }
    }


}
```

Sorry mit Methode meinte ich deine Vorgehensweise den Button zu programmieren. Wenn ich deine Weise benutze den Knopf anzusteuern, kann ich nicht den Intent so setzen dann kommt als Fehlermeldung im Code: "The constructor Intent is undefined"

```
norden.setOnClickListener(new OnClickListener() {
            
            @Override
            public void onClick(View v) {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
                Intent i = new Intent(this, Norden.class);
                startActivity(i);
            }
        });
```
 
Edit: Logcat:

```
06-27 13:20:58.970: I/ActivityManager(1318): START u0 {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.Steve.tak/.MainActivity (has extras)} from uid 10008 on display 006-27 13:20:59.060: W/EGL_emulation(1846): eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
06-27 13:20:59.060: W/OpenGLRenderer(1846): Failed to set EGL_SWAP_BEHAVIOR on surface 0x7fead4909980, error=EGL_SUCCESS
```


----------



## SteveT (28. Jun 2015)

Wenn ich den Intent-Filter in meinem Manifest wegmache, wird die app garnicht angezeigt.


----------



## Ch4t4r (28. Jun 2015)

Über die intents wird geregelt, welche activity aufgerufen werden soll. Das intent mit MAIN sagt Android, welche activity bei Start der app aufgerufen wird. Jede andere activity muss, wird sie über startActivity (new intent (this, NeueActivity.class)) aufgerufen als intent Filter packagename.Klassenname gesetzt sein. Ist der intentfilter anders gesetzt, muss die activity auch über diesen Filter gestartet werden (startActivity(new Intent ("filter"))


----------



## SteveT (28. Jun 2015)

Damit jetzt alle wieder auf den gleichen Stand sind:
So sieht jetzt mein Manifest aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.Steve.tak"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >


    <uses-sdk
        android:minSdkVersion="8"
        android:targetSdkVersion="19" />


    <application
        android:allowBackup="true"
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme" >
        <activity
            android:name=".MainActivity"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />


                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
        <activity
            android:name=".Norden"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.NORDEN" />


                <category android:name="android.intent.category.DEFAULT" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
    </application>


</manifest>
```

So setze ich den Intent:

```
Intent i = new Intent(this, Norden.class);
            startActivity(i);/JAVA]

Die zu öffnende Klasse heißt "Norden".
```


----------



## Ch4t4r (28. Jun 2015)

Und wie ich eben erklärt habe, muss der IntentFilter in diesem Fall nicht android.intent.action.NORDEN sondern 
com.steve.tak.Norden heißen.


----------



## SteveT (28. Jun 2015)

Ich habe das nun geändert, aber es klappt immer noch nicht.
Ich probiere jetzt mal einen anderen Emulator mit einer anderen Sdk.


----------



## Ch4t4r (28. Jun 2015)

"Geht nicht" kann vieles heißen, hast du Fehler in der Konsole, stürzt die app ab?


----------



## SteveT (29. Jun 2015)

Geht nicht bedeutet, dass einfach nicht auf den Button reagiert wird, also das Layout ändert sich nicht.
Der Logcat ist viel zu lang um das zu posten, aber ich könnte das in Abschnitte posten.
Im Logcat werden ein paar Fehlermeldungen angezeigt, aber ab dem öffnen der App kommt keine Fehlermeldung mehr. Soll ich den Logcat trotzdem posten?


----------



## Ch4t4r (29. Jun 2015)

Mach mal bitte. Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier spoiler für lange Texte gibt, ansonsten geht sowas auf z.B pastebin.


----------



## SteveT (29. Jun 2015)

logcat - Pastebin.com


----------



## Ch4t4r (29. Jun 2015)

Du musst unbedingt logcat nach deiner App filtern. Einfach com.steve.tak oben beim filter eingeben.


----------



## SteveT (29. Jun 2015)

logcat1 - Pastebin.com


----------



## Tom299 (30. Jun 2015)

Dein Intent-Filter ist definitiv falsch wie (Ch4t4r) schon angemerkt hat:


```
<action android:name="com.Steve.tak.Norden" />
```

wäre richtig, android.intent.action.XXX ist nur für Android-Kontanten wie MAIN usw. (siehe <action> | Android Developers)

Du kannst dir auch in deinen Click ein System.out.println() oder logger-Output reinmachen, um zu sehen, daß dein Click auch ausgeführt wird.


----------



## SteveT (30. Jun 2015)

Es hat geklappt!!
Das mit android:name habe ich schon geändert, ich habe nur was falsches hier gepostet. Ich habe nochmals den Button geändert und den Intent mit new Intent("com.Steve.tak.Norden") angesteuert und jetzt funktioniert es!
Vielen vielen Dank!!!


----------



## SteveT (30. Jun 2015)

Es gibt wieder ein Problem. Das Ziel ist es alle Buttons mit einer Methode anzusteuern.
Code:

```
package com.Steve.tak;

import android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;


public class MainActivity extends ActionBarActivity implements
        View.OnClickListener {


    Button norden;
    Button süden;
    Button osten;
    Button westen;
    Button untersuchen;
    TextView tv;


    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);


        initialize();


        tv.setText("");
        norden.setOnClickListener(this);
        süden.setOnClickListener(this);
        osten.setOnClickListener(this);
        westen.setOnClickListener(this);
    }


    @Override
    public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
        // Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
        getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
        return true;
    }


    @Override
    public boolean onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item) {
        // Handle action bar item clicks here. The action bar will
        // automatically handle clicks on the Home/Up button, so long
        // as you specify a parent activity in AndroidManifest.xml.
        int id = item.getItemId();
        if (id == R.id.action_settings) {
            return true;
        }
        return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item);
    }


    private void initialize() {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        norden = (Button) findViewById(R.id.norden);
        süden = (Button) findViewById(R.id.sueden);
        osten = (Button) findViewById(R.id.osten);
        westen = (Button) findViewById(R.id.westen);


        tv = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.tv);
    }




    @Override
    public void onClick(View v) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        switch (v.getId()) {
        case R.id.norden:
            Intent i = new Intent(this, Norden.class);
            startActivity(i);
            break;
        }


    }


}
```

Logcat:

```
06-30 20:20:57.900: E/AndroidRuntime(2153): Process: com.Steve.tak, PID: 215306-30 20:20:57.900: E/AndroidRuntime(2153): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.Steve.tak/com.Steve.tak.Norden}: java.lang.NullPointerException: Attempt to invoke virtual method 'void android.widget.TextView.setText(java.lang.CharSequence)' on a null object reference
06-30 20:20:57.900: E/AndroidRuntime(2153):     at com.Steve.tak.Norden.onCreate(Norden.java:46)
```


----------



## Ch4t4r (30. Jun 2015)

Zuerst einmal sollten variablen keine umlaute im Namen beinhalten (Süden -> sueden). Als nächstes kopier mal bitte was bei dir in zeile 46 steht.

Edit: sieht so aus, als wäre tv nicht initialisiert. Sicher, dass das Textview und die buttons im selben Layout sind?


----------



## SteveT (1. Jul 2015)

Mit dem Layout und der Initialisierung stimmt alles.
In Zeile 46 ist bei mir eine geschlossene geschwungene Klammer "}" .
Wenn ich auf den Button drücke kommt "Unfortunately, blabla has stopped."

Die ersten drei Fehlermeldungen im Logcat:

```
07-01 08:06:04.550: E/AndroidRuntime(1872): FATAL EXCEPTION: main07-01 08:06:04.550: E/AndroidRuntime(1872): Process: com.Steve.tak, PID: 1872
07-01 08:06:04.550: E/AndroidRuntime(1872): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.Steve.tak/com.Steve.tak.Norden}: java.lang.NullPointerException: Attempt to invoke virtual method 'void android.widget.TextView.setText(java.lang.CharSequence)' on a null object reference
```


----------



## Tom299 (1. Jul 2015)

Versuch doch mal, bei tv einen Text zu setzen, ohne ein Intent zu starten (falls das geht). Vielleicht fehlt auch im Project ei refresh und clean?

Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.Steve.tak/com.Steve.tak.Norden}
Ist das richtig so? Müßte da nicht nur stehen ComponentInfo{com.Steve.tak.Norden}? Ist aber nur ins blaue geraten ...


----------



## Ch4t4r (1. Jul 2015)

```
Attempt to invoke virtual method 'void android.widget.TextView.setText(java.lang.CharSequence)' on a null object reference
```

Es steht auf jedenfall fest, dass tv null ist. Wieso kann dir kaum einer ohne kompletten code und Layout sagen.

Das von Tom angesprochene componentinfo ist so normal.


----------



## SteveT (2. Jul 2015)

Mainactivity:

```
package com.Steve.tak;

import android.support.v7.app.ActionBarActivity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;


public class MainActivity extends ActionBarActivity implements
		View.OnClickListener {


	Button norden;
	Button sueden;
	Button osten;
	Button westen;
	Button untersuchen;
	TextView tv;


	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);


		initialize();


		tv.setText("Du stehst auf einem hohen Berg. "
				+ "\n"
				+ "Richtung Norden siehst du eine Schneelandschaft, in der sich in nicht allzuweiter Entfernung kannst du eine Ortschaft ausmachen. "
				+ "Am Horizont erstrecken sich eine Reihe von Bergen. "
				+ "\n"
				+ "Richtung Süden siehst du eine riesige Wüste. "
				+ "\n"
				+ "Auch hier kannst du in weiter Entfernung ein Lager ausmachen, dass neben einer kleinen Oase aufgeschlagen wurde. "
				+ "\n"
				+ "Richtung Osten erstreckt sich ein riesiges Flachland. Wegen des guten Überblicks kannst du hier eine kleine Stadt ausmachen. "
				+ "\n"
				+ "Richtung Westen siehst du nichts als Wald. Hier und da meinst du Rach ausmachen zu können. ");
		norden.setOnClickListener(this);
		sueden.setOnClickListener(this);
		osten.setOnClickListener(this);
		westen.setOnClickListener(this);
	}


	@Override
	public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
		// Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
		getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
		return true;
	}


	@Override
	public boolean onOptionsItemSelected(MenuItem item) {
		// Handle action bar item clicks here. The action bar will
		// automatically handle clicks on the Home/Up button, so long
		// as you specify a parent activity in AndroidManifest.xml.
		int id = item.getItemId();
		if (id == R.id.action_settings) {
			return true;
		}
		return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item);
	}


	private void initialize() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		norden = (Button) findViewById(R.id.norden);
		sueden = (Button) findViewById(R.id.sueden);
		osten = (Button) findViewById(R.id.osten);
		westen = (Button) findViewById(R.id.westen);


		tv = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.tv);
	}




	@Override
	public void onClick(View v) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		switch (v.getId()) {
		case R.id.norden:
			Intent i = new Intent(this, Norden.class);
			startActivity(i);
			break;
		}


	}


}
```

Norden:

```
package com.Steve.tak; 
import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;
 
 
public class Norden extends Activity {
 
 
	Button norden;
	Button süden;
	Button osten;
	Button westen;
	Button untersuchen;
	TextView tv;
	TextView ausgabe;
	int derraum = 0;
	
	Raum[] r = Raum.räume();
	Spieler spieler = new Spieler(0, 3, 1, "", new String[] {});
	
	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
 
 		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
 
		initialize();
		
		while (spieler.gesundheit > 0) {
			
			tv.setText("m ");
		}
		
    	norden.setOnClickListener(onc);
    	süden.setOnClickListener(onc);
    	osten.setOnClickListener(onc);
    	westen.setOnClickListener(onc);
    	
	}
 
 
	private void initialize() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		norden = (Button) findViewById(R.id.norden);
		süden = (Button) findViewById(R.id.sueden);
		osten = (Button) findViewById(R.id.osten);
		westen = (Button) findViewById(R.id.westen);
 
		tv = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.tv);
		ausgabe = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.ausgabe);
	}
 
 
	OnClickListener onc = new OnClickListener() {
		
		@Override
		public void onClick(View v) {
			// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				switch(v.getId()){
				case R.id.norden:
	        		derraum = r[derraum].n;
	        		break;
	
				}
		}
	};
}
```

XML von Norden:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><LinearLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent"
    android:orientation="vertical" >


    <TextView
        android:id="@+id/tv"
        android:layout_width="fill_parent"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content" />


    <LinearLayout
        android:layout_width="match_parent"
        android:layout_height="match_parent"
        android:orientation="horizontal"
        android:weightSum="80" >


        <Button
            android:id="@+id/norden"
            android:layout_width="fill_parent"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            android:layout_weight="20"
            android:text="@string/nord" 
            android:textSize="16dp"/>


        <Button
            android:id="@+id/sueden"
            android:layout_width="fill_parent"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            android:layout_weight="20"
            android:text="@string/sued" 
            android:textSize="16dp"/>


        <Button
            android:id="@+id/osten"
            android:layout_width="fill_parent"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            android:layout_weight="20"
            android:text="@string/ost" 
            android:textSize="16dp"/>


        <Button
            android:id="@+id/westen"
            android:layout_width="fill_parent"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            android:layout_weight="20"
            android:text="@string/west" 
            android:textSize="16dp"/>
    </LinearLayout>
    
        <TextView
        android:id="@+id/ausgabe"
        android:layout_width="fill_parent"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content" />



</LinearLayout>
```


----------



## SteveT (11. Jul 2015)

Kann mir denn hier niemand weiterhelfen?


----------

